# FreeBSD 8 GB DVD with packages?



## LeServal (Feb 25, 2009)

Dear Forum Members,

I am not actually having internet at home, and thus dowloading FreeBSD is a bit of a hassle. However, I discovered that there existed an 8 GB DVD with not only the installation files, but also with a lot of other programs. Here is the link, if you want to know what I mean:

http://www.lob.de/cgi-bin/work/frameset_pop

- search there for FreeBSD DVD under "Schnellsuche" (sorry, the site is in German).

However, I heard that from 7.0 on there will be no new releases of this DVD series. Is there any other such DVD available which you can recommend? I must say, I DO find a LOT of FreeBSD CD and DVD offerings - but I do NOT just want the base system, I also want the packages.

Thank you in advance for your recommendations. (Please note, I am not necessarily looking for a free DVD; buying it would be perfectly fine if no credit cards are necessarily involved and if it ships to Austria.)


----------



## ale (Feb 25, 2009)

Maybe you can find something here?
http://www.freebsdmall.com/cgi-bin/fm


----------



## LeServal (Feb 25, 2009)

Dear Ale,

Thank you so much for your suggestion. The closest things I have found are this:

http://www.freebsdmall.com/cgi-bin/fm/bsddvd7.1?id=ZdUfSB9d&mv_pc=410

and this:

http://www.freebsdmall.com/cgi-bin/fm/bsddvd7.1?id=ZdUfSB9d&mv_pc=410

The second one seems to be source code - while that is highly interesting in its own right, I was actually looking for precompiled packages. As to the first one, has anyone had experiences with it? To me it quite looks like they just put the two official DVDs for i386 and amd64 on one double-sided DVD. Of course, I may be wrong, and possibly there are a lot of additional packages. (?) - I have sent to them an e-mail enquiring whether they have any product that matches. But if they don't, are there any alternative suggestions?


Side note:

I am by the way quite surprised this question hasn't popped up before - it might be an interesting idea for the future. I mean, to me it does not very much matter in the sense of "weight" and "size" whether I carry with me a standard installation DVD (which I can ask any friend to download for me and do not need to buy) - or whether I can basically carry with me a DVD that would make a total re-installation of the system with all my programs possible (and THAT would be something with added value which I cannot download, thus, is sensible to buy).


----------



## LeServal (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry, the second thing had this address:

http://www.freebsdmall.com/cgi-bin/fm/bsdtool7.1?id=ZdUfSB9d&mv_pc=480


----------



## alie (Feb 25, 2009)

> THAT would be something with added value which I cannot download, thus, is sensible to buy



sounds like Commercial OS or Free to play/try OS and u need to buy it if u want more features...


----------

